# Hair Extensions



## poppetbox (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi All, 

Does anybody know of a good hair extensionist in Cyprus in the Paphos area if possible and ideally using micro-ring technique? 

Many thanks for any help you can give.

T. x


----------



## michelle30 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Unbeweaveably Gorgeous*



poppetbox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anybody know of a good hair extensionist in Cyprus in the Paphos area if possible and ideally using micro-ring technique?
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

There's a couple who owned a very successful hair extension company in West London that have moved to Cyprus. They are in Tseri but I think they might offer a mobile service

They were one of the best rated businesses from their customers reviews and only use Russian unprocessed virgin human hair and Remy cuticle correct human hair which is amazing quality. Their prices are soooo low for the great quality you get. They specialise in micro rings and cornrowed sewn in weave. I know a few girls who have used them, they got micro ring hair extensions done and now won't go anywhere else!!! Take a look at the reviews on their website (they are done independently via another review taking company called FreeIndex) (these reviews are from their clients who they have in London btw!!!) )

Ask for Andreas or Liz: number is 22373250 or visit their website:
unbeweaveablygorgeous,com

Regards

Michelle


----------



## poppetbox (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Michelle, 

Thanks so much for that, have you used them yourself or know anyone on the island that has? My friend used to do them for me as she too also has her own salon in Kensington but am not able to return to UK every time I fancy them or need maintenance sadly!

Will certainly contact them though, shame they not nearer to Paphos but guess Cyprus isn't so huge really to manage the trip :car:

Thanks again  

T x


----------



## michelle30 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi T,

You're more than welcome )

I've had my hair weaved (amazingly well) and know a few girls who have had their hair done. I do know that they go back and forth from UK as they still have loads of clients there. You can either have the highest quality Remy (which I chose, and the hair has lasted over a year so far! I alternate from clipping them in and then have them weaved in) or you can choose the Virgin unprocessed Russian hair. Can't recommend them enough )

Let me know how you get on!

Michelle x


----------



## michelle30 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi T,

You're more than welcome )

I've had my hair weaved (amazingly well) and know a few girls who have had their hair done. I do know that they go back and forth from UK as they still have loads of clients there. You can either have the highest quality Remy (which I chose, and the hair has lasted for ages! (I've got my hair in now!!! LOL). I alternate from clipping them in and then have them weaved in) or you can choose the Virgin unprocessed Russian hair. Can't recommend them enough )

Let me know how you get on!

Michelle x


----------

